# flicage / fliquer



## Erial

Hola!
Alguien sabe si hay una palabra exacta para "flicage" en español, que no sea simplemente "policía"?
gracias!


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Erial
No conozco ninguna palabra española para "flicage".No es simplemente "policìa", sino  demasiado control, o demasiada vigilancia de parte de la policìa.
Algo como un exceso...
Espera màs ideas.


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

"Fliquer quelqu'un" es màs bien vigilar alguien con exceso.

"Ma mère me flique sans arrêt"
"Arrête de me fliquer, je suis assez grand pour me débrouiller tout seul".

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Fliquer* puede ser traducido por *espiar*.


----------



## TomHagen

Hola amigos,

Estoy trabajando con un texto sobre los modos de control que ejerce el poder sobre la sociedad. Aparece un término que es muy gráfico, _flicage_. Me temo que sea una palabra inventada para la ocasión. En el contexto en que aparece podría traducirse perfectamente por "vigilancia" sin que la frase pierda sentido. Pero de esa manera no se recoge el tono que el autor da a la frase. ¿Policiaje?, no me convence, recoge lo de "poli", pero parece que viene de "policía" (con todas las letras).

Quizá alguien pueda ayudarme.

Un saludo, muchas gracias


----------



## lobolarsen

Efectivamente, es muy difícil de traducir. Te propongo *omnipresencia policial*, o, ahora que en España se utiliza mucho "judicialización", *policialización*. (Palabro donde los haya.)


----------



## TomHagen

Me gusta policialización. 
He estado viendo más cosas. Viene del verbo fliquer (vigilar como lo haría un policía: ma mère me flique sans arrêt), una forma familiar de surveiller. Pero en el uso del que hablo me parece que sería adecuado destacar su raíz flic, y diferenciarlo de términos ya existentes (vigilancia).
Muchas gracias, lobo


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
También se podría hablar de "control policial". En el caso de la madre, se diría: mi madre me controla sin cesar.
"Flicage", viene de flic / fliquer: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...e.com/fres/fliquer+fliquer&cd=7&hl=es&ct=clnk


----------



## saintest66

Hola, habida cuenta de la enorme extensión que ha cobrado esta palabra en francés, pasando al entorno laboral y juvenil, lo más adecuado me parece (con mucho) policiaje, que cumple todas las funciones de la palabra francesa sin ser un monstruo como la policialización, que además no es exactamente lo mismo. Un saludo


----------



## danmarie

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola*

Flicage / fliquer*

He encontrado el verbo acorralar, pero no se corresponde a lo que busco
Contexto: guerra, acción o forma de espiar de la policia a la populacón civil
Muchas gracias de antemano
Saludos


----------



## Dentellière

danmarie said:


> Hola
> He encontrado el verbo acorralar, pero no se corresponde a lo que busco
> Contexto: guerra, acción o forma de espiar de la policia a la populacón civil
> Muchas gracias de antemano
> Saludos


 

¿Podías darnos la frase en la que se encuentra la palabra que buscas por favor? 

Gracias


----------



## danmarie

No tengo la frase, la tengo que escribir yo
quiero expresar en una frase la idea de "flicage" en el sentido de tener siempre la policia encima (por ejemplo: después de una guerra civil, la gente que tiene obligación presentarse a la policia cada x dias, que no puede cambiar de domicilio ...) o sea esa forma de represión
Muchas gracias


----------



## Dentellière

_¿Hostigamiento   /  acoso_  ?


Flicage viene de "flic" pero no encuentro ninguna palabra que sea común a todos los países en español ya que en cada uno tiene su propio Argot.

Sigo pensando


----------



## danmarie

gracias por hostigamiento 
pero pienso que es más bien para expresar por ejemplo el hostigamiento en el trabajo ...etc
Tiene que haber una palabra en español!!
Gracias de seguir pensando


----------



## Dentellière

_¿ Persecución_ ?

¿_ Acecho?_ 

...


----------



## GURB

Hola
En français on a deux termes qui vont généralement de pair, c'est *fiché/ fliqué*. La crainte d'être fiché / fliqué. je dirais simplement *el temor a ser fichado por la policía*. Lo que supone que eres víctima de controles abusivos, de acosos perpetuos, de convocatorias indebidas etc... 
Un saludo


----------



## danmarie

merci Gurb et Dentellière, mais je vais probablement retenir "Politización" comme suggeré par Labolarsen, dans un fil précédent, si nous ne trouvons pas un terme plus fort. 
Ça correspond mieux au contexte de répression de cette période de guerre dont je dois parler
Merci encore
Cordialement


----------



## Dentellière

danmarie said:


> merci Gurb et Dentellière, mais je vais probablement retenir "Politización" comme suggeré par Labolarsen, dans un fil précédent, si nous ne trouvons pas un terme plus fort.
> Ça correspond mieux au contexte de répression de cette période de guerre dont je dois parler
> Merci encore
> Cordialement


 
Rien à voir avec la police. 

RAE :

Politización: Acción y efecto de politizar

*politizar**.*

*1. *tr. Dar orientación o contenido político a acciones, pensamientos, etc., que, corrientemente, no lo tienen. U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *tr. Inculcar a alguien una formación o conciencia política. U. t. c. prnl.

Il a suggéré: "policialización" .


----------



## danmarie

Merci d'avoir relevé mon erreur, en fait cela me donne une idée et je crois que ça va m'aider car je vais pouvoir utiliser les deux, ça colle parfaitement au contexte historique que je dois évoquer.
Gracias Dentellière
Un saludo muy cordial


----------



## Pohana

Bonsoir :

Chez nous on dirait selon le contexte "cantar la zona" = _fliquer le coi_n où l'on est, "estar pillado_" = être fiché/fliqué_, "controlar la zona / cazar a alguien" = _fliquer quelqu'un ; _"me están cazando_" = on me flique

_À +
Pohana


----------



## Ervikano

C'est pas mal l'idée que donne Pohana...comme flic vient de l'argot, on pourrait utiliser un équivalent español. Par exemple : tener la pasma encima, o detrás suya etc.


----------



## danmarie

Perfecto Ervikano
Je ne connaissais pas cette expression, mais là pour le coup c'est parfait
Merci encore


----------



## Ervikano

un plaisir !

"Pasma" s'utilise assez couramment dans le langage familier. Et tu pourras entendre (bon d'accord, si tu traines  avec des gens qui ne sont pas toujours forcément fréquentables) facilement "tengo a la pasma que anda detrás mía", "no consigo quitarme a la pasma de encima".


----------



## danmarie

Merci encore pour tous ces renseignements
A bientôt


----------

